# roostertail from transducer



## braden (Aug 3, 2015)

I mounted the transducer on the back of my boat about a month ago, and pretty much mounted it as low as possible. When I got up on a plane, it was throwing quite a roostertail. The pic shows the original position. The transducer mount has a vertical slot, so I moved the transducer as far up as it could go. It is still throwing a roostertail. I am guessing that I will need to reposition and remount the bracket itself further up. Does that sound right? Any suggestions?


----------



## Johnny (Aug 3, 2015)

This is why people started using the plastic board
to mount the TD. Sometimes it has to be moved.
Thus saving the transom from having TD holes all over it.
what is your estimated plane speed ??

I have mine mounted *even with the horizontal flat bottom* of the hull
in an area that falls between the chines with no noticeable tail.


----------



## braden (Aug 3, 2015)

Not very fast, boat max speed is 17 mph. I have the bracket mounted near the bottom edge of the boat, so my transducer is below that. Looks like I need to re-mount the bracket further up.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 3, 2015)

I get a small rooster tail from my transducer, but it is not too bad.
I figure it is better to have a rooster tail and good signal at speed than to have no rooster tail and no signal.

My xducer could probably be adjusted, but this boat and associated stuff is something to do and not a career. Know what I mean?


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 3, 2015)

Usually you only want the bottom 3/8"- 1/2" of the transducer running in the water on plane. Set it so that in the middle of your slot, you're sitting about 1/2" under the bottom of the boat, and you should have enough range to make final adjustments. You might actually find that your FF performance improves at higher speeds as compared to before. 


Good luck!


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 3, 2015)

Mine has some spray, but I'm not sure its worth moving.


----------



## cocopuff (Aug 4, 2015)

That's much better than mine, looks like an old school jet ski when I am planing, even get some water in the splash well. I like the cutting board mount you did, would make it so much easier to reposition.


----------



## nlester (Aug 4, 2015)

I set my transducer so the seam in the transducer body is in line with the bottom of the boat. That's how it was pictured in the instructions that came with it, no problems. I have an adjustable mounting and if I set it lower, the rooster tail starts. The same results when I use it on friends' bigger boats.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 4, 2015)

cocopuff said:


> I like the cutting board mount you did, would make it so much easier to reposition.


Also nice that the fasteners holding the piece are *above the waterline* - nice job!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 4, 2015)

If that's a Humminbird transducer...they make a rubber piece to fit in the hole that creates the rooster tail. Solves most of the problem.

Not sure what transducer you're using though and yours could be different. I've hilighted the piece in yellow.


----------



## JoshKeller (Aug 4, 2015)

I had the same problem with my humminbird and simply put some weld it epoxy stick into the hole on the transducer and it got rid of most of it.


----------



## whitetailhntr (Aug 8, 2015)

fender66 said:


> If that's a Humminbird transducer...they make a rubber piece to fit in the hole that creates the rooster tail. Solves most of the problem.
> 
> Not sure what transducer you're using though and yours could be different. I've hilighted the piece in yellow.



This is what you need to do. If you don't have the piece just use a chunk of pool noodle or really anything and tape it in place.


----------



## braden (Aug 10, 2015)

Great ideas!

Thanks for the compliments. Although it is a little sloppy looking, it seems to serve the purpose. Unfortunately, I may have to try and take it off next year. I did not know to prime/prep the area prior to epoxying it with 5200 epoxy. Then I saw a few of the pics of people having severe corrosion underneath the plate. Oh well, live and learn.

Yes, it is a hummingbird. I might try the pool noodle and tape thing.

Sorry that I have not responded sooner, I did not realize that I was getting more replies to this thread. Hopefully I have fixed this by checking the "notify me when a reply is posted" box.


----------



## NEPA_Fisherman (Aug 12, 2015)

I believe nlester is spot on. I did the same thing per the instructions and have had no issues at any speed. It appears in your pic that the bracket is too low, but should be an easy fix since you have it mounted to the board.


----------

